# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Box pascal dành cho những người mới học

## phamhoasp

Em nghĩ là nên làm thêm một box pascal dành cho những người bắt đầu học pascal , anh em sẽ vào đây đóng góp những thuật toán căn bản , những gì cần thiết mà ai cũng phải biết khi học pascal ... Những người chưa có đủ căn bản(như em) thì sẽ vào đây để học thêm ... Em nghĩ như thế ko biết mọi người có ủng hộ em ko . các Smod và mod box pascal xem xét giúp em với nha .

----------


## nguyenthoa

Vấn đề này lần trước mình cũng đề xuất rồi, nhưng xem ra không khả quan lắm. Nhưng mình ủng hộ cả 2 tay, 2 chân với ...

----------


## hongson1992

Ủng hộ anh bờ rào 2 tay! Nhưng em có ý kiến này: Nên chia box Pascal làm 2 box nhỏ!
1/ PASCAL căn bản<dành cho người mới học>
2/ PASCAL nâng cao<dành cho những ai có thâm niên lâu dài với pascal>

----------


## nguyenducchung

Uhm, cái này anh đồng ý nhưng quan trọng là ADMIN mới làm được việc đó còn SMOD thì bó tay, chẳng thêm được.

----------


## trungtrinh

Dạo trước HSG đã tạo 1 topic nâng cao rùi, nhưng mừ thành viên tham gia chỉ có tui, HSG, binhnguyen, với 1 hay 2 người nữa là tham gia, còn lại chả thấy ai tham gia nữa. Được tầm 1 tuần thì thôi hẳn. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## cuuseo

uhm . Mọi người đồng ý là em vui rồi , để em hỏi thêm y kiến của các admin khác xem thế nào .

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

Cái này mình cũng đồng ý vì pascal không dễ.

----------


## Xitrum76

Em là người đầu tiên ủng hộ việc này.

----------


## thanghekhoc212

Tình hình này là admin phải xem xét rùi.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## seotn

Ủng hộ ý kiến này. Mình cũng chuẩn bị học môn này. Thanks!

----------


## TeamSEOAQ

Ủng hộ thì cũng phải thank chứ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] phải ko các bạn
Thể hiện bằng hành động đi nào
Tui cũng ủng hộ nhé ^^!
Theo tui chia ra làm 2 box như hunter nói đấy, thấy hay hay.

----------


## phamhungimkt

> Ủng hộ thì cũng phải thank chứ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] phải ko các bạn
> Thể hiện bằng hành động đi nào
> Tui cũng ủng hộ nhé ^^!
> Theo tui chia ra làm 2 box như hunter nói đấy, thấy hay hay.


 Không phải là thấy hay hay.Mà thực sự mình thấy thì nó phù hợp.

----------


## chongthamhp

hay đấy tui sẽ ủng hộ một phát hơn bằng việc tạo một phố rùm con trên 4r của tôi

----------


## diennguyen59

Smod liên hệ AD điiiiiiiii. Em có quen biết gì nhiều đâu. HSG liên hệ luôn đi, mọi người sốt ruột rùi kìa.

----------


## chan

Chắc mọi người chịu khó nghỉ tết chút đã nhỉ:a:

----------


## pesttykl

hay đó bạn mình cung nhất định sé có một chân

----------


## Văn Chiến

Việc này giải quyết nhanh thôi mà, chắc không cần nghỉ Tết đâu. À mà Tết có mem nào lên diễn đàn không nhỉ?

----------


## cokhinao

cái đó thì còn tùy , mình thì đi chơi cả ngày . Tối về nếu rảnh thì có onl .

----------


## doanhson91

Ai onl thì có vô diễn đàn không? Mình đang có 1 số vấn đề về thuật toán + cài đặt, muốn khai xuân tí không nhỉ?

----------


## dinhnguyen012015

OK, tiến hành đi bác.Mọi người vẫn vào diễn đàn mà( ko đông như lúc chưa nghỉ tết thôi).

----------


## BMG

Thế có bạn nào biết về các thuật toán nén dữ liệu không nhỉ? Mình đang học về phần này và gặp 1 số rắc rối nhỏ.

----------

